# Getting back to Stock?



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

I wanna get my phone back to stock, im not sure what option in Droid Razr Utility 1.81 to choose.
Let me know if there is any more information that is required.

My system version is: 6.16.215
Android Version 4.0.4

I have tried choosing - " 6 Flash 6.16.211 boot.img (official kernel)"
But when I do I get an error stating.

"Press any key to continue . . .
'moto-fastboot' is not recognized as an internal
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot' is not recognized as an internal
operable program or batch file.
You may now reboot.

Please make a selection or hit ENTER to return:"


----------



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

Nevermind i got it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

